# C et C++ > C > Livres >  [Livre] Mthodologie de la programmation en C - Norme C 99 - API POSIX

## djibril

*Mthodologie de la programmation en C
Norme C 99 - API POSIX*

**



> Cet ouvrage qui s'adresse aux tudiants de master d'informatique, aux lves-ingnieurs et aux dveloppeurs est bas sur les normes internationales ISO/IEC 9899 (1999 - 2e dition) et ISO/IEC 9945-1. La premire, encore appele C 99, est la norme la plus rcente du langage C et de la bibliothque standard, et la seconde encore appele POSIX.1, spcifie une interface de programmation portable avec les systmes d'exploitation. La description des fonctionnalits du langage et des bibliothques est exhaustive et rigoureusement conforme aux normes. L'ouvrage comporte huit chapitres. Les cinq premiers sont consacrs  la prsentation du langage, les deux suivants aux bibliothques C standard et POSIX, et le dernier  la modularisation des programmes C.  l'exception du chapitre 7, toutes les fonctionnalits prsentes sont portables et indpendantes du systme d'exploitation utilis. De nombreux exemples de programmes accompagns d'extraits de sessions raliss sous GNU/Linux illustrent le propos. L'ensemble des programmes est disponible via Internet. 
> 
> [Lire la suite]


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------

